# Look What My Little Brat Did!



## CoriMalte (Jun 3, 2005)

Two senarios...

First, I have been switching over my girl Charlie's food. When I first brought her home she wouldn't eat anything but Proplan Small Breed puppy food (breeder's fault). Today I bought Nutro puppy and started mixing it in with the Proplan, so as not to upset her tummy. Her first meal of the mix was this morning and she wolfed it ALL down in 5 minutes! Normally it takes her all day to eat her breakfast. Dinner was a different story...

I mixed the two like I did at breakfast time and she grabbed a mouthful from her bowl and took it a few feet away (like normal). But instead of eating it piece by piece like she has done every other day of her life she PICKED OUT THE NEW KIBBLE and left all the Proplan! As I type this the old stuff is still all over my carpet, and the bowl is void of any Nutro! 

Look at her mess! 










Here is another mischevious shot of her causing roaring laughter... She was attacking mommy's dirty laundry and got my bra







stuck around her! Just wanted to post b/c I know I hadn't posted any new pictures of her lately.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Oh, thats so cute!!!!





















What an adorable smile she has!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Aren't their personalities GREAT?
Brinkley is a dirty panty thief and will occasionally get hold of a bra too...


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

lol she is smiling too. so cute


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CoriMalte_@Oct 12 2005, 08:11 PM
> *Two senarios...
> 
> First, I have been switching over my girl Charlie's food.  When I first brought her home she wouldn't eat anything but Proplan Small Breed puppy food (breeder's fault).  Today I bought Nutro puppy and started mixing it in with the Proplan, so as not to upset her tummy.  Her first meal of the mix was this morning and she wolfed it ALL down in 5 minutes!  Normally it takes her all day to eat her breakfast.  Dinner was a different story...
> ...


[/QUOTE]

those pictures are way to cute, loved them aren't these malts so much fun to watch
Char


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

That is the cutest smile,














so innocent of any wrong doing what soever


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Too cute







I know that first picture only too well







Indy won't eat his kibble if it gets even a tiny bit moist. He will do just what your baby did and leave it all over the rug







Indy is on the Nutro also and he loves it..we switched him to it as soon as we brought him home from the breeders last March and he never gets tired of it








I love the picture with the undies, what a model you have


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Awww!! Charlie is a doll!!!


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Hahahh!! What a cutie.







Jack is a dirty panty thief too, tlunn, just like Brink! except, he prefers dirty socks... as soon as I take them off, he's ALL OVER ME trying to get them away, so he can roll around on them and throw-pounce on them for at least ten minutes...


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

LOL! My parents dog did the same thing when they tried to switch her. She took her nose and flipped out the old food. She wanted nothing to do with it. We tried a few more times to give her a mixture but she wouldn't have it. She just kept bugging us for the new stuff. LOL

The girls also love to play with the laundry. Earlier today Nikki kept bringing me things to throw. Well it started out with their toys and then all of the sudden she comes trotting over with my bra!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

She's a doll, and I sure recognize the food all over the floor. Looks exactly like my kitchen twice a day! I mix in new things real often, thinking variety is a good thing.... Even if I put something wet and messy in and stir it all together he picks through it sorting all the tiny pieces and putting all the ones he doesn't like all over the floor!


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

Love that expression! She knows just what she has done.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

awww..cute pictures!!!







I just love the personalities of these little furbutts!!


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

Love hte smile!!!!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Lol too cute







and the bra pic was hillarious!!


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

how cute, and she was just so proud of herself for getting the bra. LOL
My little Cosmo is a sock theif. He will grab one and take off running, all
I can do is just laugh lol.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Oh, how cute all the silly things those little ones love to do


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

She is so precious. How old is she? My maltese prefer panties!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Wow!!! She is sooo darn pretty and so full of personality. My dog also loves panties.


----------



## CoriMalte (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kab_@Oct 13 2005, 07:37 AM
> *She is so precious.  How old is she?  My maltese prefer panties!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=109209*


[/QUOTE]
She is about 5 months, she was born 5/24/05


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

OMG! She is so proud of herself. I just love the little smirks when they know they are being mischievious. 

As for the kibbles..........are you sure you did not take that photo at my house?







Sassy is notorious for picking out what she likes and eating it first. Nowadays, if I give her two kinds of kibbles I just go ahead and put them separately then she doesn't have to work so hard to find her favorites.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Very cute! My girls also love panties.....LOL


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Sounds as though a lot of us have panty thieves... as Baxter loves panties too!!! Those pictures are too cute, I love the smile!!


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

I am so glad you posted that picture! It is hilarious to me because I have long wanted to catch a picture of Pico with my bra.......he usually winds up with the cup on his head like a hat, covering his eyes. He also like to play with the headband I use when I'm giving myself a facial or putting on makeup. He likes to wrap things around his head by nosing into them and tossing them up to slip over his head! 

Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

HAHAHA Too Cute!


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Do you think that she might have just wanted to try on the bra to see if it would fit?







She is so cute.


----------

